# Anybody getting this message IRS DD update?



## TaxiCarter (Dec 21, 2016)

Help anybody receiving this message. My 8th time trying. Same message every time.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Does DD mean direct deposit?

I can't get the system to accept my information after two days of trying, but I'm not seeing that particular error.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

......system overwhelmed with requests/users connects. crashed.


----------



## TaxiCarter (Dec 21, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ......system overwhelmed with requests/users connects. crashed.


Yes direct deposit. It's the same message since yesterday smh


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes. And I am locked out. I used my 2019 info. Tomorrow I will use 2018


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have tried both my 2018 and 2019 information, and I’m locked out for another 24 hours, this is getting really frustrating🤬🤬🤬


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Can you put the "-" sign or not for income?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TaxiCarter said:


> Yes direct deposit. It's the same message since yesterday smh


At first, after entering my Name/DOB/Address, it said something like, "We know who you are and you're eligible. Enter a little info on the next page." After entering 2019 info - It doesn't accept. After entering 2018 info - It doesn't accept. Just like yesterday.

When I electronically filed my 2019 return earlier this month, the IRS kept rejecting it because it said the 2018 AGI I entered was wrong. Scoured the net and found a person who said entering "0" for AGI worked for him. I tried it, and IT DID! Blew me away.

It's only a matter of time before someone finds a "hack" that will make this work for us. I'm looking. If I find it, before someone else does here, I will post it to this thread.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Nope, I tried 0 and it said. Technical Difficulties anyways


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Guys the website is worthless. Dont even bother checking. The money will get there when it gets there


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

New Uber said:


> Can you put the "-" sign or not for income?


It is appropriate when showing a business loss. You may not realize it but unless they changed the laws concerning net operating losses, if your AGI is a loss, you can carry it back for three years using amended returns. And if that does not fully take it up you carry it forward. I used to have fun with my clients' net operating losses (even though they did not have fun creating them, but most sort of did.)



TaxiCarter said:


> Help anybody receiving this message. My 8th time trying. Same message every time.


Try going online when everyone else is not. Late night might work better. That said, the IRS has a lot going on and they are not geared up for interactive rushes. Processing is probably backlogged.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LADryver said:


> It is appropriate when showing a business loss. You may not realize it but unless they changed the laws concerning net operating losses, if your AGI is a loss, you can carry it back for three years using amended returns. And if that does not fully take it up you carry it forward. I used to have fun with my clients' net operating losses (even though they did not have fun creating them, but most sort of did.)
> 
> 
> Try going online when everyone else is not. Late night might work better. That said, the IRS has a lot going on and they are not geared up for interactive rushes. Processing is probably backlogged.


Do you know if the "wait 24 hours" means 24 hours from your last attempt? Or will waiting until 12:01am at night work...being a new day.

Also, I went to https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript, and looked at the file the IRS has for my current and past tax returns. It turns out, my 2019 return won't be processed until April 27th, even though I e-filed on 4/5/20 and received the refund on 4/14/20.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

OK Folks. I have done everything.. I input 2019 and 2018 and it says "Technical Difficulties". I guess no other option but to wait for paper check a long time from now


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

TaxiCarter said:


> Help anybody receiving this message. My 8th time trying. Same message every time.


Its a known issue for anyone who has a negative agi or "0" owed. The IRS knows about it and said they're working on it. Whatever that means. Also read on reddit that instead of entering a negative agi to enter the positive number, same number without the negative has worked for people


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Its a known issue for anyone who has a negative agi or "0" owed. The IRS knows about it and said they're working on it. Whatever that means. Also read on reddit that instead of entering a negative agi to enter the positive number, same number without the negative has worked for people


I did that as well. Nope. it does not accept the negative AGI


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment
This silly system really does make you wait a full 24 hours after the attempt that triggered the lockout! I tried 3 times yesterday using different numbers after viewing my 2018/2019 IRS transcripts at: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript

9am 5pm 11pm. (11pm caused them to lock me out).


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

So......How long for a paper check?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

New Uber said:


> So......How long for a paper check?


Here is the paper check schedule











AllenChicago said:


> Do you know if the "wait 24 hours" means 24 hours from your last attempt? Or will waiting until 12:01am at night work...being a new day.
> 
> Also, I went to https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript, and looked at the file the IRS has for my current and past tax returns. It turns out, my 2019 return won't be processed until April 27th, even though I e-filed on 4/5/20 and received the refund on 4/14/20.


You have to wait 24 hours, I did, and it finally worked!!!!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Here is the paper check schedule
> View attachment 449092
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I downloaded the App. But I don't see this feature


----------



## TaxiCarter (Dec 21, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Here is the paper check schedule
> View attachment 449092
> 
> 
> ...


The IRS2Go app online lets you set up your account to make new payments. Is there a button somewhere on app to get to DD screen?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

New Uber said:


> OK. I downloaded the App. But I don't see this feature


My bad, thought I was on the app, But I was actually on the website, waited more than 24 hours, and it finally worked for me


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry guys, my bad, I thought I was on the IRS app but I was actually on the IRS website, if you wait MORE than the 24 hours, it should work, I waited about 36 hours, and it actually worked for me, I was so surprised, I didn’t have all my paperwork with me, I’ve never ran so fast up the stairs to my office ever 🤣🤣


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Here is the paper check schedule


If ya know, are these numbers gross or agi? I'm still unable to enter dd and the difference in wait time is huge for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If ya know, are these numbers gross or agi? I'm still unable to enter dd and the difference in wait time is huge for me. Thanks in advance!


Sorry, I don't know, got that off a website I found, it may not be correct


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If ya know, are these numbers gross or agi? I'm still unable to enter dd and the difference in wait time is huge for me. Thanks in advance!


If you go to this IRS webpage https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript and view your IRS 2018 or 2019 records (they call it a transcript), you can see what the IRS has on file for your Adjusted Gross Income (AGI) and Refund. Sometimes they make small changes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Hey cool something different! A confirmation they know I exist and a pay date! I'm so happy!


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Hey cool something different! A confirmation they know I exist and a pay date! I'm so happy!
> View attachment 449340


Yeah I've got the same updated notice. I wonder why they are mailing our checks though? They had me put in my bank account # and routing #....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New Uber said:


> So......How long for a paper check?


IF YOU SURVIVE COVID-19
PERHAS NEXT YEAR . . .


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I got the
same message 4/24/2020 for check


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> Here is the paper check schedule
> View attachment 449092


I'm not that good at math. A husband/wife make $200,000. How many children do they have to have in order to get a stimulus check?

BTW....finally yesterday, the IRS system coughed up an answer. My stimulus direct deposit is scheduled for 4/22/2020. (It was the 3rd day of entering the same AGI/Refund/Address, etc..)


----------

